# Milton Water Level



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Any one have any information on the water level / boat launch at Lake Milton 

Thanks


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Checked on it yesterday. It’s still way low. No chance of launching unless you have a kayak, canoe, or a small boat and big truck.

I did see our friend John Boat heading out the other day. I was thinking of leaping off the bridge into his boat when he went under. Wouldn’t that be a surprise!!


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Uglystix , looks like I'm not fishing Milton for a while 

Anyone know if there is any truth to the rumor that there is a problem with the dam that's not letting the water level come up


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anyone know the date when they try to target summer pool on either berlin or milton? I know they are made for flood control but they bumped the amount of water coming out of both lakes this past rain. When they are over 3 and a half feet below summer pool. Seems sorta strange since there is not that much rain forcasted..?


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Uglystix said:


> Checked on it yesterday. It’s still way low. No chance of launching unless you have a kayak, canoe, or a small boat and big truck.
> 
> I did see our friend John Boat heading out the other day. I was thinking of leaping off the bridge into his boat when he went under. Wouldn’t that be a surprise!!


Yep


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Milton is about 5.5' below summer pool, Berlin is about 3.5' below summer pool. As far as the rumor there is something wrong with Milton's dam, I can't be sure but I seriously doubt if there is any truth to the rumor. The reason West Branch, Milton, Berlin, and Mosquito are down is because we just haven't had the rain to fill them up.

West Branch, Berlin, and Milton are part of the Mahoning river supply. They have to keep a minimum flow in the Mahoning for water quality purposes. Also, while Milton isn't part of the flow augmentation system for the Ohio River, West Branch, Berlin, and Mosquito are. Milton gets water from Berlin and once Milton gets full they keep it that way while Berlin can be down 7' or more. Minimum pool elevation for navigation on the Ohio River comes first, recreation comes second. You want the lakes to fill up, pray for more than the sporadic rain we have been getting this year.

The heavy rains in the isolated storms we've been having do little to add a lot to the reservoirs. We need a couple of days of 1- 3" of rain and they'll come up fast because they'll have to hold the water to mitigate flooding on the Mahoning.

Again I seriously doubt there is something wrong with the dam at Milton. It's just a lack of rain.


----------



## ChasingWalleye (Sep 19, 2020)

Does anybody have any updated information regarding this topic. I would love to get out to milton today but do not know where to launch my boat. Perhaps John boat could tell us how he's been launching his boat? Unless he wants the lake all to himself


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

ChasingWalleye said:


> Does anybody have any updated information regarding this topic. I would love to get out to milton today but do not know where to launch my boat. Perhaps John boat could tell us how he's been launching his boat? Unless he wants the lake all to himself


I do, but check your messages


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Lake is still down 
Went across it today
Hope they bring it up soon


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

The Lake Milton association has an agreement with the city of Youngstown that the lake should be filled by 4/1 (I think) each year. I wonder what the delay is?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

rustyhooks42 said:


> The Lake Milton association has an agreement with the city of Youngstown that the lake should be filled by 4/1 (I think) each year. I wonder what the delay is?


There are stipulations that a minimum release of water from milton to keep youngstown factories with water. This agreement supersedes any agreement with the home owners association. Also, you actually need rain for water to come up, unless they completely close off the dam that feeds that branch of the mahoning river.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

How far down is it? I live a little bit away so I rely on this site for info.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Milton Reservoir near Pricetown OH


Monitoring location 03091000 is associated with a LAKE, RESERVOIR, IMPOUNDMENT in MAHONING COUNTY, OHIO. Current conditions of LAKE OR RESERVOIR WATER SURFACE ELEVATION ABOVE NAVD 1988 and PRECIPITATION are available. Water data back to 2016 are available online.




waterdata.usgs.gov


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Full pool shows 950
Now at 940
I don't think its down 10 feet?


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Eastside Al said:


> Full pool shows 950
> Now at 940
> I don't think its down 10 feet?


More like 4-5’ down and muddy.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll keep an eye on this site and hopefully someone will post that they got their boat on the lake and that Jon Boat isn't the only one out there catching fish. Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Full pool is not normal summer pool level. Summer pool is 947.43 to be precise. Current pool level as of today at 1:45 PM is 942.54. As John Boat the guy who lives on the lake said. It's about 5' down from summer pool level. 

Here is another link to the Army Corps of Engineers website. https://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/Portals/72/docs/WaterManagement/ResSum.pdf

They're real simple to used guys ..... no guessing involved. lol


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

ChasingWalleye said:


> Does anybody have any updated information regarding this topic. I would love to get out to milton today but do not know where to launch my boat. Perhaps John boat could tell us how he's been launching his boat? Unless he wants the lake all to himself


 My wife wanted to take a drive out to Lake Milton yesterday (April 17) Its low and the ramps not good at Mahoning Ave and the State park ramp.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Are you able to launch a boat yet at Milton?


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Small boat at Jersey maybe a little bigger at Pointview.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

austjj said:


> My wife wanted to take a drive out to Lake Milton yesterday (April 17) Its low and the ramps not good at Mahoning Ave and the State park ramp.


Years ago I watched a guy dump his trailer off the end of the ramp on Mahoning Ave. He had one he)) of a time getting it out of there and totally jacked up his axle! And the lake was at Summer pool at the time!


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks John Boat, I will wait until water is up, no hurry


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Personally, and I have a smallish fiberglass bass boat, I'd want to see at least 2 more feet of water before I'd consider launching at either Jersey St, or Pointview. As far as the Mahoning Ave. ramp goes, I very rarely launch at that ramp. IMO it needs the angle of the ramp increased to that of the other two public ramps on the lake. It's just too shallow of a grade. Love the docking facilities they have there though. It's a shame Pointview and Jersey St don't have similar facilities. It sure would clear up congestion around those ramps during the peak summer months.

Or at least you'd think it would. There will always be those that see no problem of having their boats tied up in the actual ramp lane while they load it, or wait while the only person that knows how to drive the boat, comes back from parking the trailer.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I agree about courtesy docks at Jersey St. I never use because of that issue.


----------

